# Home theater Speaker question



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

A speaker (L/R/C) with the following spec:


200 watts continuous power , SPL 114 dB (Anechoic) - 118 dB (typical room), Sensitivity: 94 dB/2.83V/m



Is it loud enough to be used as home theater front speakers (L/R/C)?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

sharok said:


> A speaker (L/R/C) with the following spec:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, yes. You could drive that speaker to reference levels with a cell phone! 
What is the speaker? 114db seems a little dubious. Or maybe doobie-us?


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> Lol, yes. You could drive that speaker to reference levels with a cell phone!
> What is the speaker? 114db seems a little dubious. Or maybe doobie-us?


A friend of mine is planning on purchasing it. It is an omni directional from Germany. 

The amp power is no problem. I was wondering with only a continuous power of 200 Watts. Is that loud enough for a home theater setup?

Why is 114 dB SPL dubious?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

sharok said:


> A friend of mine is planning on purchasing it. It is an omni directional from Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well the reason I said that is 114 seems very high. Maybe for a pro speaker, but still I think that’s a big claim is all. 
And normally, wattage ratings are not expressed as continuous, but more like peak, and are a melting point. 200 watts is a lot, and coupled with the 114db rating, I’m guessing it’s a pro speaker. So, yes, it will definitely go loud enough. But also, what is the room size, low end roll off, using subwoofers etc... In a living room, for example, you wouldn’t want a PA or pro speaker since the directivity would likely be suited to a large auditorium with a large audience a speaker made for home use with a smaller space and less(maybe only 1 lol) people. 
So what is this speaker?


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> Well the reason I said that is 114 seems very high. Maybe for a pro speaker, but still I think that’s a big claim is all.
> And normally, wattage ratings are not expressed as continuous, but more like peak, and are a melting point. 200 watts is a lot, and coupled with the 114db rating, I’m guessing it’s a pro speaker. So, yes, it will definitely go loud enough. But also, what is the room size, low end roll off, using subwoofers etc... In a living room, for example, you wouldn’t want a PA or pro speaker since the directivity would likely be suited to a large auditorium with a large audience a speaker made for home use with a smaller space and less(maybe only 1 lol) people.
> So what is this speaker?


I asked him.
It is an omnidirectional speaker from Hungary called Bayz.
He wants to use it for music and movie.
I thought it was good enough for music, but was not sure for movies.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, I just looked up Bayz speakers. I couldn’t find pricing, but if nothing else they are gorgeous. Works of art.


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> Wow, I just looked up Bayz speakers. I couldn’t find pricing, but if nothing else they are gorgeous. Works of art.


Yes. They're beautiful and expensive.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That is likely the most unique speaker I have ever seen. I don't know how that arrangement would sound, but for sure they are a conversation piece.



sharok said:


> Why is 114 dB SPL dubious?


Because saying "114dB anechoic" leaves out a lot of information. How close was the microphone? What was the distortion measurement at that volume? Was it a single frequency or a range, and if it was a range what was it? 114dB is about as loud as a steel mill so for anything less than a short period of time you will likely damage hearing, so yes it is loud. For a pair of speakers to reach that level with clean output would take some serious engineering, and would probably require more drivers then that system has. It's not impossible, but it is improbable.


----------



## jsteckling (Aug 10, 2013)

Although the real power bandwidth of the speaker is not given, it much depends on your room and how far away from the speaker.
It could be weak at lower frequencies even though you have the wattage rating which is really referring to the voice coil capacity before it heats.
Bass management might be necessary.
Dolby Atmos is specified at a 79dB SPL set level with 20 dB of headroom.
Maxed at a peak of 99dB at the listening position.
The 94dB sensitivity is at 1 meter from the speaker.
It is likely your listening position is at least 2 to 4 times that distance.
The room does support some power bandwidth again depending on your room and speaker positions.
If in fee air the inverse square law is -6dB for every doubling of the distance. 
Let's assume 4 meters away it will be -12dB.
In order to meet spec you will need a speaker that is capable throughout a decent peak power bandwidth of 111dB.


----------

